# Driving licence: failed Color blindness test!!



## Aakashbha (Feb 21, 2012)

I am also colour blind and i normally fail the Ishihara Test plates (color test) test,
i can only read the first page. 

But i am able to identify traffic lights i.e. red / green. 

Is it possible for me to get driving license in UAE, dubai or abu dhabi. 

I need your help as i will be planning to shift there in 1 months time.

Regards


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I am colour blind and did the eye test here back in May last year.

I passed the sight test and happened to mention to the tester that I am red/green colour blind.

She smiled and we went through the flip book of dots and she confirmed what I already know. I don't believe she would have gone through this had I not mentioned it, as she seemed to get the book based on my comment.

She signed the test form and I had a license within 15 minutes.

So it's either not a requirement here, or she fell for my charm


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Aakashbha said:


> I am also colour blind and i normally fail the Ishihara Test plates (color test) test,
> i can only read the first page.
> 
> But i am able to identify traffic lights i.e. red / green.
> ...


Yes, but you will pay a lot since you are from India. You will take classes and they will fail you on the most arcane issues.



Confiture said:


> I am colour blind and did the eye test here back in May last year.
> 
> I passed the sight test and happened to mention to the tester that I am red/green colour blind.
> 
> ...


She saw your skin color and accent and let it be.... Part of the racism here...


----------



## Aakashbha (Feb 21, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Yes, but you will pay a lot since you are from India. You will take classes and they will fail you on the most arcane issues.
> 
> 
> She saw your skin color and accent and let it be.... Part of the racism here...


Hey !

but is it possible to get a license ???
I don't mind paying.... and waiting for 2 - 3 rounds of classes.....

if i can get a license... i will be good....

regards
Aakash


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm new to Uae as well as expat forum so I would need a lil help.
I live in Dubai with in laws but have a abudhabi residence visa. I want to apply for driving license but they would need either my Dubai visa or the house contract under my DH name and I have neither of them. Is there any way I can apply for driving license in Dubai.


----------

